# Living costs in Vancouver



## May3 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm planning to move to Canada (Vancouver) and I wounder about how much the living there will cost me.

For example: here in Europe (Slovenia) I work as a student and I am paid 4Euros per hour. In Vancouver I'll work as a live out carer and will be paid 8-12$ per hour. 

What am I missing here?, because I was said:

"Finding work as a live out caregiver is you don’t have certification is difficult and the pay is often quite poor here. The competition for these jobs is very high and the pay rate is often between $8 - $12.00 an hour. This is not enough to live on very well at all in Vancouver even if you do find work. Employers are often looking for someone who can give more than a year in service also."

regards,
Maya


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

May3 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm planning to move to Canada (Vancouver) and I wounder about how much the living there will cost me.
> 
> ...


Cost of living, particularly housing, is quite high in Vancouver. $8-12 per hour in virtually minimum wage. It will not be easy on that level of income.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

May3 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm planning to move to Canada (Vancouver) and I wounder about how much the living there will cost me.
> 
> ...


If you have to pay for your own housing, food, transportation etc, even $12 hr, 40 hrs a week won't get you very far in Vancouver, remember, you will have
deductions of at least $2-3 per hour taken off that amount for taxes etc, do you have a job lined up, because without being certified will be very hard to find full time work, if at all, especially for much more than minumum wage ($8.00 pr hr). Most workers who live in Vancouver who make under $20,000 a year have to have shared housing and/or live in a dump, and quite often do without alot of the basic necessaties
Hope you think this through before committing yourself, you might regret it.


----------

